
Python internals: how callables work - wglb
http://eli.thegreenplace.net/2012/03/23/python-internals-how-callables-work/
======
davbo
People who find this stuff interesting should also check out Larry Hasting's
talk "Stepping through CPython" from this years PyCon:
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XGF3Qu4dUqk>

~~~
198d
I was at that talk. Having not done much C since college 6 or 7 years ago and
only really starting Python about 3 months ago, it was very approachable and I
got a lot out of it. I highly recommend it.

